# Pietrus: 'I have no pain' | Still no date set for return....



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

> Magic SG Mickael Pietrus said Saturday before the club faced the Denver Nuggets that he expects to get his cast removed on his right hand Monday.
> 
> Pietrus has missed the past 10 games after sustaining a fractured wrist, his second major injury of the season. He said he had no idea when he would return to the court, but added, "I have no pain. I can move it and it feels fine."
> 
> ...


Good stuff. Getting him back will really bolster this team, both offensively and defensively. It's no rush cuz we're doing well w/o him, though. So whether he's starting or coming off the bench when he gets back, he's one of those guys who can impact a game with just his energy alone. Him and Lee are really gonna be good players for us and both still have alot of room to grow too.... Scary thinking about what could be, though. Our backcourt has gone from a major weakness a year ago, to a major bright spot and a catalyst to our current success. We now have no major flaws in our starting 5, and w/ Pietrus coming back we will have a very solid bench. This team is shaping up nice.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

*Some players will be left with no mins though hopefully that doesn't cause any conflict and messes with the chemestry.*


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

Magic seem to have a good rotation mindset. Seems like all the players get their respectable minutes. I wouldn't be worried about that. Who would complain while having a season like this?

But yeah, I love Pietrus. He's going to be a nice big body for the Magic to have again, like you said. 

I'm really hoping (looking past this season) that we can get some stability, and keep the "drive" going for a while. Keep the consistency for a good amount of years. 

I feel a new age for the Orlando Magic has arrived.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

I hope he will stay healthy for the rest of the year


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

CPIII said:


> Magic seem to have a good rotation mindset. Seems like all the players get their respectable minutes. I wouldn't be worried about that. Who would complain while having a season like this?
> 
> But yeah, I love Pietrus. He's going to be a nice big body for the Magic to have again, like you said.


Your right, this team has a really good chemistry. I dont think a lack of minutes for a certain player would really be a distraction for this team because everyone seems to have a good sense of their role on the team. At the SG position it seems like SVG is probably just gonna go with the hot hands, so whoevers playing well will more minutes. No worries.



> I'm really hoping (looking past this season) that we can get some stability, and keep the "drive" going for a while. Keep the consistency for a good amount of years.
> 
> I feel a new age for the Orlando Magic has arrived.


Yes, we are indeed in a new age of Magic basketball. We are finally turning that corner of 'good team' to 'great team' and it is exciting to watch. The future is now.


----------



## Affirmative Action (Aug 15, 2007)

They need him if they want to get past the 2nd round of the playoffs.


----------

